
OS X 10.11 Ruby / Rails users can install therubyracer again - jbaviat
https://github.com/cowboyd/libv8/blob/210feb9177ef2f12685629e4fb5a39acc1d3951a/CHANGELOG.md
======
jbaviat
This new version fixes issues that many customers have had with rubies built
with darwin15 (OSX 10.11).

For this version, no V8 pre-compiled binaries were available. So the install
fallbacks on the source, and people with XCode 7.3 installed were unable to
compile V8 as is - because Clang 7.3 now enables the -Wshift-negative-value
warning - itself turned into error by a global -Werror defined in libv8.

This resolves many issues raised by therubyracer users:

[https://github.com/cowboyd/libv8/issues#205](https://github.com/cowboyd/libv8/issues#205)

[https://github.com/cowboyd/therubyracer#405](https://github.com/cowboyd/therubyracer#405)

[https://github.com/cowboyd/therubyracer#403](https://github.com/cowboyd/therubyracer#403)

Despite what the changelog states, this is indeed released, thanks to @ignisf.

For the record, the error was looking like that:

    
    
        In file included from ../src/elements.h:32:
        ../src/objects.h:5252:44: error: shifting a negative signed value is undefined
        [-Werror,-Wshift-negative-value]
          static const int kElementsKindMask = (-1 << kElementsKindShift) &
                                                ~~ ^
        ../src/objects.h:7386:36: error: shifting a negative signed value is undefined
        [-Werror,-Wshift-negative-value]
              (~kMaxCachedArrayIndexLength << kArrayIndexHashLengthShift) |
               ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ^
        2 errors generated.

